# News - Die Sims: &quot;Die Sims&quot; werden verfilmt!



## Administrator (25. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,602142


----------



## shimmyrot (25. Mai 2007)

> spülte bis heute sensationelle 1,6 Milliarden US-Dollar in die Kassen


oha


----------



## bbpa (25. Mai 2007)

das ding wird bestimmt super anspruchsvoll, aber ich kann mir net vorstellen, das man die sims da sooooo toll wieder erkennt (außer der ofen brennt und jmd läßt die schauspieler sterben, da er die türen weg macht  )


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. Mai 2007)

Man kann über "Die Sims" streiten, die einen finde es gut, die anderen würden am liebsten nichts mehr davon hören - Aber ein Film? Wie will man so etwas bitte verfilmen? 

Ich meine: ist das Spielprinzip nicht darauf aufgebaut, dass jeder seine *eigene* Geschichte erlebt - Soll das jetzt wieder so ein Film über eine typische Familie und ihre normalen Probleme werden oder wollen sie es so machen, dass ein Sims-Spieler in die Spielwelt hineingezogen wird....


----------



## Abbadon (25. Mai 2007)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann über "Die Sims" streiten, die einen finde es gut, die anderen würden am liebsten nichts mehr davon hören - Aber ein Film? Wie will man so etwas bitte verfilmen?
> 
> Ich meine: ist das Spielprinzip nicht darauf aufgebaut, dass jeder seine *eigene* Geschichte erlebt - Soll das jetzt wieder so ein Film über eine typische Familie und ihre normalen Probleme werden oder wollen sie es so machen, dass ein Sims-Spieler in die Spielwelt hineingezogen wird....




Also für ersteres brauch ich kein Film, da gibt es mittlerweile genügend Serien die man sich reinziehen kann und auch genügend Filme.

Für mich ganz klar einer der unsinnsigsten Spiele-Verfilmungen der Geschichte.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. Mai 2007)

Abbadon am 25.05.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für ersteres brauch ich kein Film, da gibt es mittlerweile genügend Serien die man sich reinziehen kann und auch genügend Filme.



Sagte ich ja  - Solche Familien-Geschichten finden man doch heutzutage fast überall und zu jederzeit im Fenrsehen, warum also noch eine weitere 



			
				Abbadon am 25.05.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ganz klar einer der unsinnsigsten Spiele-Verfilmungen der Geschichte.



Ich denke darüber braucht man nicht zu streiten


----------



## Custer (25. Mai 2007)

wieder ein potenter nachwuchs in der kategorie "filme, die die welt nicht braucht"


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2007)

wuird das Spiel nicht im Grunde schon häufig verfilmt und ist das nicht im Grunde n Spiel zu vielen Filmen?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. Mai 2007)

Wieso als Film ?

Besser wäre es doche eine Serie alá GZSZ (    ), aber auf amerikanisch versteht sich


----------



## wylder (25. Mai 2007)

Boesor am 25.05.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wuird das Spiel nicht im Grunde schon häufig verfilmt und ist das nicht im Grunde n Spiel zu vielen Filmen?



vor allem versteht man dann eh nix von dem film, weil keiner die unsinnige sprache versteht   

die firmen versuchen echt aus allem profit zu holen, dabei wissen die genauso, dass aus dem film nix richtiges werden kann.

die hoffen nur das diejenigen, die sims zocken, auch für den film geld ausgeben.


----------



## tyZieL (25. Mai 2007)

Abbadon am 25.05.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ganz klar einer der unsinnsigsten Spiele-Verfilmungen der Geschichte.




Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass irgendwer mal PacMan verfilmen wollte


----------



## XIII13 (25. Mai 2007)

tyZieL am 25.05.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Abbadon am 25.05.2007 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PacMan verfilmen? Wie soll denn das gehen?
Etwa als Horrorfilm (Geister verfolgen kleinen gelben Punkt)?  

Aber ein Sims-Film?
Dass ist absolut austauschbar, fast jede Komödie könnte die Sims als Vorbild haben.


----------



## Kandinata (25. Mai 2007)

XIII13 am 25.05.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> tyZieL am 25.05.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ziemlich austauschbar, ja

villeicht wird das sowas trueman show mässiges, die sims merken das sie beobachtet werden


----------



## makoriusfragius (25. Mai 2007)

Holy Shit! Ich will gar nicht wissen was das für ein grottenschlechter Film wird...


----------



## BaronSengir187 (25. Mai 2007)

Kandinata am 25.05.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 25.05.2007 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das gibt es doch schon als film in der sims 2 engine ^^

http://www.machinima.com/films.php?id=1051


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. Mai 2007)

XIII13 am 25.05.2007 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> tyZieL am 25.05.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yepp...........PacMan wird verfilmt.


----------



## XIII13 (25. Mai 2007)

Jedi-Joker am 25.05.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 25.05.2007 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krass........
Da würde es ja mehr Sinn machen Bomberman zu verfilmen.
Gibt es schon Infos über die Story?
Vielleicht geht es ja um einen PacMan-Freak?


----------



## markenprodukt (25. Mai 2007)

Abbadon am 25.05.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ganz klar einer der unsinnsigsten Spiele-Verfilmungen der Geschichte.


Full Ack   

Ich kapiere bis heute nicht wieso die Serie so erfolgreich ist, das Spiel ist einfach langweilig und sinnfrei und jetzt auch noch einen Film dazu....


----------



## Moleny (25. Mai 2007)

Naja warum nicht könnte ne klasse Comedy werden. Lauter unverständliches Zeug nuschelnde Schauspieler mit Gedankenblasen über dem Kopf die ins Wohnzimmer pissen, und nerven Zusammenbrüche bekommen wenn der Geist ihres Vormieters, der beim Kochen mitsamt dem Herd verbrannte, durchs Haus geistert.


----------



## PapaSFlo (25. Mai 2007)

> Krass........
> Da würde es ja mehr Sinn machen Bomberman zu verfilmen.
> Gibt es schon Infos über die Story?
> Vielleicht geht es ja um einen PacMan-Freak?



Wurde es das nicht? Gab es da nicht mal eine Zeichentrickserie? 

Lustig ist sicher auch, wer die Hauptrollen in einem Sims-Film übernimmt. 
Aber ich schliesse mich der gängigen Meinung an: Ein Film zu einem Spiel ohne Handlung - au weia, Merkwürdighausen wir kommen...

mfg

Flo


----------



## Stefan1981 (25. Mai 2007)

PapaSFlo am 25.05.2007 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Krass........
> > Da würde es ja mehr Sinn machen Bomberman zu verfilmen.
> > Gibt es schon Infos über die Story?
> > Vielleicht geht es ja um einen PacMan-Freak?
> ...



Könnte mir "Die Sims" max. als Serie vorstellen, so wie GZSZ aber als Film???

Naja sollen sie Boll nehmen der bekommt da schon was "hin" hehe


----------



## Belgium (25. Mai 2007)

Auch mit dem Ding auf dem Kopf, dat grüne Ding, dann guck ich mir den Film auch an


----------



## Sumpfling (25. Mai 2007)

Moleny am 25.05.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja warum nicht könnte ne klasse Comedy werden. Lauter unverständliches Zeug nuschelnde Schauspieler mit Gedankenblasen über dem Kopf die ins Wohnzimmer pissen, und nerven Zusammenbrüche bekommen wenn der Geist ihres Vormieters, der beim Kochen mitsamt dem Herd verbrannte, durchs Haus geistert.



Jo ungefähr so The Sims Real life


----------



## alceleniel (25. Mai 2007)

markenprodukt am 25.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kapiere bis heute nicht wieso die Serie so erfolgreich ist, das Spiel ist einfach langweilig und sinnfrei und jetzt auch noch einen Film dazu....



Es ist nicht nur das Spielprinzip, das die Serie so erfolgreich macht, sondern die Möglichkeit eigene Inhalte von neuen Häusern, über Kleidung, Objekte (meshes) hin zu Hacks zu erstellen und einzubinden. Die meisten Sims-Seiten, die du im Netz findest handeln von Downloads für die Sims.

Aber im Grunde könnte ich auch fragen warum Shooter so beliebt sind... versteh ich auch nicht und ist eben Geschmackssache


----------



## lenymo (25. Mai 2007)

Sumpfling am 25.05.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ungefähr so The Sims Real life


Sehr geil gemacht vorallem wenn man die Sims 2 schon mal gespielt hat die haben da ja echt auf jedes Detail geachtet


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. Mai 2007)

Stefan1981 am 25.05.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> PapaSFlo am 25.05.2007 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm....habe ich net vorhin schon geschrieben über GZSZ ?
 

Eine Zeichentrickserie zur Megamen gab es schonmal.

Und nein es gibt bisjetzt keine offizielle Storydetails zur PacMan


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2007)

wylder am 25.05.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> die hoffen nur das diejenigen, die sims zocken, auch für den film geld ausgeben.



und warum das?


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2007)

markenprodukt am 25.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kapiere bis heute nicht wieso die Serie so erfolgreich ist, das Spiel ist einfach langweilig und sinnfrei und jetzt auch noch einen Film dazu....



Welches Spiel ist denn schon sinnvoll?
Langweilig liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters, ich z.B. verstehe bis heute nicht wie man sich mit Flugsimulationen herumschlagen kann.


----------



## TobiasHome (25. Mai 2007)

Boesor am 25.05.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 25.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versteh das auch nicht. Simulatoren allgemein sind langweilig. meistens klickst du mal hier, mal da, und dann wartest du ewig, bis dein Fahrzeug (Zug, Flugzeug etc.) irgendwo ankommt. ÖDE!!!  

Aber um meine Meinung zur Sims-Verfilmung zum Ausdruck zu bringen: Erstens ist es noch bescheuerter, Spiele zu verfilmen, als ein Spiel zu einem bestimmten Film zu entwickeln. Und zweitens: Es gibt schon die Simpsons und das Sams. Man braucht nich noch einen Film/eine Serie, der/die so ähnlich klingt.


----------



## DawnHellscream (25. Mai 2007)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann über "Die Sims" streiten, die einen finde es gut, die anderen würden am liebsten nichts mehr davon hören - Aber ein Film? Wie will man so etwas bitte verfilmen?
> 
> Ich meine: ist das Spielprinzip nicht darauf aufgebaut, dass jeder seine *eigene* Geschichte erlebt - Soll das jetzt wieder so ein Film über eine typische Familie und ihre normalen Probleme werden oder wollen sie es so machen, dass ein Sims-Spieler in die Spielwelt hineingezogen wird....


Oder alle Darsteller laufen mit nem grünem bis rotn Kristall über der birne rum ... oder es wird sowas à la "Pleasent Ville"


----------



## Sumpfling (25. Mai 2007)

lenymo am 25.05.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 25.05.2007 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja besonders der "Specialeffekt" mit dem grünen Kristall.


----------



## Fansoftware (25. Mai 2007)

Sims habe ich einmal gezockt war ganz lustig aber soabald Charakter Tot ist hat man kein bock mehr, bin ja mal gespannt was das für ein Film werden soll, kacken die dann abundzu auch in die Bude oder kriegen ein Haus wo es alle paar minuten Brennt und die Diebe kommen alle 2 nächte lol^^.
Dann kommt der Depri Mann nach Hause und bringt sich selbst um oder was^^.

Kann mir einfach kein Film darunter vorstellen^^.
Naja wie immer die einen werden es lieben und die anderen Hassen(sage nur Tamagotchi^^)


----------



## MoeD (25. Mai 2007)

"Mit John Davis als ausführendem Produzenten, sollte das Projekt aber nicht gleich als zweite Wahl abgestellt werden, schließlich sorgte er unter anderen bei Filmen wie I, Robot und Aliens vs. Predator für die finanzielle Stütze."

- Ist ja ne wahnsinnige Referenz! Zwei totale scheiss Filme! Und sind die Sims nicht schon praktisch in zahlreichen Soaps verfilmt?


----------



## Boesor (26. Mai 2007)

MoeD am 25.05.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mit John Davis als ausführendem Produzenten, sollte das Projekt aber nicht gleich als zweite Wahl abgestellt werden, schließlich sorgte er unter anderen bei Filmen wie I, Robot und Aliens vs. Predator für die finanzielle Stütze."
> 
> - Ist ja ne wahnsinnige Referenz! Zwei totale scheiss Filme! Und sind die Sims nicht schon praktisch in zahlreichen Soaps verfilmt?



Naja, du magst die Filme Scheiße finden, aber es waren eben keine Low Budget Produktionen.
Und genau darum ging es hier wohl


----------



## lenymo (26. Mai 2007)

Sumpfling am 25.05.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 25.05.2007 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo Hollywood lässt grüßen wie das wohl hingekriegt haben ?


----------



## markenprodukt (27. Mai 2007)

Boesor am 25.05.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 25.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jedes Spiel welches einem Spaß macht 


			
				Boesor am 25.05.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Langweilig liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters, ich z.B. verstehe bis heute nicht wie man sich mit Flugsimulationen herumschlagen kann.


Eben, es gibt zwar Leute denen die Sims wirklich Spaß machen aber ich kann diesen Zustand in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

Ich persönlich hasse zum Bsp. jegliche art von Online Rollenspielen, dennoch kann ich im Entferntesten verstehen und nachvollziehen was den Reiz dieser Spiele ausmacht und wieso sie spaßmachen aber bei den Sims ist das unmöglich, dieses Spiel wird für mich auf immer ein Phänomen bleiben


----------



## FragZShoX (3. September 2007)

Tolles Game damals. Aber wie soll denn ein Fil danach aussehen? Die Sims haben im Prinzip keine Story, die Story gestaltet der Spieler...

Also wird das vermutlich irgend ein Fil mit dem Namen "Die Sims"... Sinnfrei!


----------



## FragZShoX (3. September 2007)

ist meim "M" kaputt? xD


----------



## HanFred (3. September 2007)

FragZShoX am 03.09.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ist meim "M" kaputt? xD


edit button!


----------



## StonedRaida (3. September 2007)

heutzutage wird auch schon jeder scheiß verfilmt 

naja ihr premiert doch gerade die schlechtesten filme ! bin mir sicher 2009 ist der auch dabei


----------



## Meutec (9. September 2007)

Die Sims wurden doch schon verfilmt, heisst in Deutschland bloss "Gute Zeiten, Schlechte Zeiten"


----------



## dust2145 (10. September 2007)

wann kommt Solitär das Spiel wo man 2 std einen Mann sieht der die Karten ordnet?!


----------

